# What crypt is this?



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Seem to able to stand direct sunlight and low humidity.

http://www.cryptgarden.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=48


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

How do you know it's low humidity? I've never noticed crypts having trouble in sunlight - as lond as they're kept moise enough.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

rs79 said:


> How do you know it's low humidity? I've never noticed crypts having trouble in sunlight - as lond as they're kept moise enough.


I am sorry, the huminity might not be very low as the picture apparent was taken in Singapore. Regarding direct sunlight, most of the grower tend to keep thier crypts in slightly shaded area. The sun in this part of the world can be fierce. Any idea what type of crypt it is?


----------

